# Writing a will, what about the horses



## Jeff W (Aug 20, 2014)

Spouse automatically gets ALL your assets, as well as bills if you die. Or at least in missouri they do. Of course there are taxes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Livestock falls under the personal property and I have left ours to be handled by another professional trainer. They will sell off the worthwhile stock and dispose of the rest at auction. The money will go into the estate


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you do decide to leave the horses you have now to specific people then be sure to update your Will when things change. My one time boss left me his horse when he died plus money in a bank account to pay for his keep - something I had agreed too at the time but years went by and so did that particular horse and I found myself with a real pig of an animal that he'd bought but hardly ever ridden due to ill health and it being so hard to control so it had been a very large pasture pet for ages. The Executors of his Will eventually agreed that I could rehome the horse and the money was donated to a charity


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Jeff W said:


> Spouse automatically gets ALL your assets, as well as bills if you die. Or at least in missouri they do. Of course there are taxes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I originally thought, but turns out not in all states, including Oregon.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you can will the horses to some one else. If he is not a horse person and is not attached to them he may not care, I would speak to your hubby first. You would also need to find a person who would like the horses, that you would trust to keep and care for them.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

karliejaye said:


> I know I am awfully young to be worrying over stuff like this, but I am writing a basic will to make sure my assets and home and such go to my husband in the event that anything happens to me (I am the only one on the house title). But what about my horses? He is not a horse person and I know he would not be involved in horses at all if it weren't for me.
> 
> Do any of you have wills with specific provisions about what is to be done with your horses?


I have a plan for my horse and it will also include money for their care. Not fair to burden someone with an additional expense like that.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Someone I knew had a horse that was not suitable for anyone else. She had written in her will that he was to be put to sleep when she died.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, it is covered in our will, with a set amount of money set aside to cover costs. I don't believe you can be too young to think about this stuff-if you have a family and other big financial responsibilities, why not clarify what you want? Good move on your part!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

karliejaye said:


> That's what I originally thought, but turns out not in all states, including Oregon.


Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but I just saw this comment and thought it was interesting.

In most places I know, all property passes from one spouse to the other upon death of the first. This would include horses. Of course, a will can over-ride this by leaving property to someone else. (If too much property is left to a non-spouse, the surviving spouse can contest the will).

A typical will simply leaves "all my property to my spouse and/or children." Lot's of legal jargon involved, but that's what it usually comes down to. Same thing in a "no valid will" situation.

What happens to horses in Oregon when there is no will or a will does not specify who ownership transfers to?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you need to a revocable trust . You and your spouse agree to the stipulations in the trust.
if you both die, you need to have alternate executors. 
You need to have someone you can trust or an attorney , money does wierd things to people


----------

